# Laser Mammoth chef knife :-)



## Christian Trajkovski (Oct 30, 2020)

Unintentionally this knife got finished in time for Halloween, Hence the pumpkins in the photos.

Stainless RWL34 with an “full flat zero grind” the edge is really thin and cuts like a laser. Hardness of the blade is @63 HRC.

The handle is made from a stabilized mammoth molar set in bronze. A little more Halloween inspiration since it’s original owner is at least 10 000 years dead .


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 3, 2020)

Super impressive.

> since it’s original owner is at least 10 000 years dead 
And here I was flexing over saving some scraps of a hundred year old handle to incorporate in my new scales.


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

